# TVGuide.co.uk app adds Virgin Remote Record



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Update appeared today to the http://www.TVGuide.co.uk/ app.
One of the reported new features is remote setting of record requests.


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

Anybody know how to select which TiVo it sends the request to? We've got three and at the moment it's going to the bedroom one rather than the main room.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## beeswax (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't see anywhere in the app where you can configure that, it seems you have to rely completely on auto discovery and that the app developers didn't consider multiple TiVo households.

The only suggestion I can make is to uninstall the app thus deleting the current cached details for which TiVo it's connected to, disconnect all but the TiVo you want it to connect to from the network then reinstall the app and let it find your main box. After that, you should be able to reconnect the other two and it'll keep talking to your primary box.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

There must be somewhere to put your MAK, so presumably you can put the IP/Name of the Tivo there.

Edit: It's not even doing that.. looks like it logs into the VM website and does it there - which means it'll record on all registered tivos like the website does. Bah.. was hoping for something with more control.


----------

